# Cube sizing



## PhilDawson8270 (18 Jan 2017)

I am looking at a Cube Attain, and the size guide on Chain Reaction Cycles is saying I should be on a 60cm frame!

I am 6ft (183cm), and would usually be between a 56 and a 58cm frame on previous bikes.

A bit of googling comes up that Cube sizes are generally smaller than other manufacturers.

Is anybody here riding a ride, at 6ft? If so what size frame are you using?


----------



## Tiger10 (18 Jan 2017)

I am 5' 11.5" and am on a 56cm frame with no problems, i have longish legs ie take 34" leg trousers and i think there is quite a lot of seatpost adjustment left.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jan 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I am looking at a Cube Attain, and the size guide on Chain Reaction Cycles is saying I should be on a 60cm frame!
> 
> I am 6ft (183cm), and would usually be between a 56 and a 58cm frame on previous bikes.
> 
> ...


Surely this is such an important factor that only throwing your leg over the bike in question will give you the answer?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 Jan 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Surely this is such an important factor that only throwing your leg over the bike in question will give you the answer?



Buying local isn't an option unfortunately. It is a commuter bike for me. 

My lbs isn't deserving of my business, and it would be unfair still to use them just to size up a bike.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Jan 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Buying local isn't an option unfortunately. It is a commuter bike for me.
> 
> My lbs isn't deserving of my business, and it would be unfair still to use them just to size up a bike.


So what size are you thinking Phil?
If you are happy to buy from the Internet without trying for size then personally I would get the 58cm. Tiger10 has longish legs for his height therefore a shorter torso so he sounds as though he is fine with the shorter top tube of the 56cm frame.
What size is your inside leg?
A friend of mine is 6' 3" and rides a 60cm Cube although I cannot remember which model and year it is. The geometry may be different to the Attain.


----------



## User6179 (18 Jan 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Buying local isn't an option unfortunately. It is a commuter bike for me.
> 
> My lbs isn't deserving of my business, and it would be unfair still to use them just to size up a bike.



I just go by Horizontal top tube length, head tube height and number of spacers plus stand over height as I have short legs for my height .

If you compare these sizes with one of your bikes the worst case scenario is you will need a slightly shorter or longer stem on the new bike .


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 Jan 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> So what size are you thinking Phil?
> If you are happy to buy from the Internet without trying for size then personally I would get the 58cm. Tiger10 has longish legs for his height therefore a shorter torso so he sounds as though he is fine with the shorter top tube of the 56cm frame.
> What size is your inside leg?
> A friend of mine is 6' 3" and rides a 60cm Cube although I cannot remember which model and year it is. The geometry may be different to the Attain.



I compared the geometry with one of my other bikes that fits fine. And it looks like a 58cm frame is the "right" size.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 Jan 2017)

Eddy said:


> I just go by Horizontal top tube length, head tube height and number of spacers plus stand over height as I have short legs for my height .
> 
> If you compare these sizes with one of your bikes the worst case scenario is you will need a slightly shorter or longer stem on the new bike .



I did this, and it looks closer to 58cm frame rather than the 60cm that Cube suggests.

So I think I will go for that size.


----------



## Bryony (18 Jan 2017)

I'm buying a cube and my lbs said that cube don't take their sizes from top tube measurements, they use the measurements from the front of the steerer tube to the back of the seat post. I'm getting a 53 but it's more like a 50/51.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (19 Jan 2017)

CRC really don't hang around!

They have already shipped the bike, and should be here Monday. Welcome back to the train, no more Manchester City traffic


----------



## al3xsh (19 Jan 2017)

I'm 6 foot and riding a 56 attain sl disc. I initially tried the 58 and my lbs said they thought I looked a bit stretched out so they gother in a 56 to try as well. I felt like the 56 was just a bit more comfortable for me (and nearly 3000 miles later I'm still very happy with the bike!).

Enjoy!


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2017)

I have a cube mtb..in small..at 5'8 the sugested medium was way too big.
granted its an mtb but id say cubes are on the big size


----------



## mynydd (19 Jan 2017)

I'm 6ft 1 and ride a 58 cube peloton, it fits me perfectly, really comfortable


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Jan 2017)

6ft and riding a 59cm Cube Cross Race, could possibly gone down size . However would then have needed to get a longer stem. Frame is more traditional design rather than sloping top tube. interestingly my road bike a Raleigh Militis is a small/medium 55cm, different geometry but top tube length very similar give or take 5-10mm. Too good a deal to pass up hence I could of gotten be up a size.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Jan 2017)

My understanding is that a couple of years ago Cube changed their sizing to be more in line with other manufacturers. Certainly I used to be a 60 in Cube compared to a 58 elsewhere. 

I would certainly be slinging a leg over one at my LBS and giving them at least the chance to get close or match the internet retailer.


----------



## Buck (20 Jan 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> My understanding is that a couple of years ago Cube changed their sizing to be more in line with other manufacturers. Certainly I used to be a 60 in Cube compared to a 58 elsewhere.
> 
> I would certainly be slinging a leg over one at my LBS and giving them at least the chance to get close or match the internet retailer.



Yes, that's my understanding. 

My Cube bike is a 56cm and I'm only 5'7" !!

When I looked earlier this year at changing, their latest models are now more aligned to "normal" measurements. In their new sizing I'm more a 52/54.


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Jan 2017)

The issue is they can take measurements from seat tube or top tube in some cases ? What you really need to do if you can`t sling your leg over the bike is look at geometry drawings. I have to say I could of bought my Cube over the net or had one ordered in without trying it out but it was a bigger gamble than I was prepared for.


----------

